# Die holder for lathe



## MrCrankyface (Aug 20, 2020)

Felt like doing one of those "shoot from the hip" projects so I started a die holder from scraps.
Always great fun machining stuff when most dimensions aren't critical, something therapeutic about seeing those chips fly. 
I didn't get it perfectly concentric because I was sloppy when I re-chucked the part, hopefully it'll still work otherwise I'll have to sleeve it.

Started out with an aluminium blank that I roughed out on the lathe then milled the hex to fit the die.




Way prematurely I also knurled the piece.



I then heat-shrunk a steel part into the aluminium, the steel will act as a bushing against the linear rod I'll have in the tailstock.




And the final result looks something like this and weighs a ton. 




I also bored out the steel backpart a bit to get some extra depth when making threads, you can see the color differences between the materials.



Overall I'm very pleased but the wobble it has kinda annoys me.


----------

